# Rec Tec Paint Bubble - Only 4 months old



## richardpharvey (Oct 24, 2017)

Hello folks,

I have a 4 month old RT 680 and love it, using it for both low and slow as well as some high temp stuff.  I recently noticed that on the left side of the barrel right above the side shelf I have a paint bubble about the size of a small orange.  That bubble has now turned into a peeling paint mess.  My question to you all is, has anyone else experienced this.  I called Rec Tec and despite the fact that they have an awesome reputation for support all they offered was to send me a can of high temp spray paint and a link to a youtube video explaining how to fit it.  I'm not totally comfortable with the procedure (I'm not a painter for a reason) and I'm kinda surprised that after only 4 months of use they are not willing to do more than send me paint.  If I had peeling paint on my 4 month old car I would expect the dealer to make it right not to give me a rattle can and say have at it.  Thoughts anyone....?


----------



## Scooba (Oct 24, 2017)

richardpharvey said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> I have a 4 month old RT 680 and love it, using it for both low and slow as well as some high temp stuff.  I recently noticed that on the left side of the barrel right above the side shelf I have a paint bubble about the size of a small orange.  That bubble has now turned into a peeling paint mess.  My question to you all is, has anyone else experienced this.  I called Rec Tec and despite the fact that they have an awesome reputation for support all they offered was to send me a can of high temp spray paint and a link to a youtube video explaining how to fit it.  I'm not totally comfortable with the procedure (I'm not a painter for a reason) and I'm kinda surprised that after only 4 months of use they are not willing to do more than send me paint.  If I had peeling paint on my 4 month old car I would expect the dealer to make it right not to give me a rattle can and say have at it.  Thoughts anyone....?



I have the RT 680 and love it! I just recently purchased the mini for my RV. I did 2 butts on it while camping this weekend and they came out great! My buddy had some jalepeno with bacon that he wanted me to cook. I got impatient and turned up the heat.  I had a huge flare up and had a fire out of the vent holes and drip hole. By the time I got it under control, the paint burned off in 2 locations. I was gonna call them but I doubt they will do anything because the flare up was my fault. I’m bummed because this was my first time using it.


----------



## Inscho (Jun 18, 2018)

Scooba said:


> I have the RT 680 and love it! I just recently purchased the mini for my RV. I did 2 butts on it while camping this weekend and they came out great! My buddy had some jalepeno with bacon that he wanted me to cook. I got impatient and turned up the heat.  I had a huge flare up and had a fire out of the vent holes and drip hole. By the time I got it under control, the paint burned off in 2 locations. I was gonna call them but I doubt they will do anything because the flare up was my fault. I’m bummed because this was my first time using it.


My rec tec is only 2 months old and the powder coat is completely peeling off the barrel of the grill. Rec tec sent one can of rustoleum primer and one of paint. Absolutely wasted 1000 dollars on a grill that looks like it has cancer.


----------



## ross77 (Jun 19, 2018)

Have you had a grease fire?

I have a 2 year old 680 that hasn’t peeled. I often use it for high heat cooking as well. 

Odd they would only send you a can of paint. Is the finished not covered by the warranty?


----------



## Inscho (Jun 19, 2018)

ross77 said:


> Have you had a grease fire?
> 
> I have a 2 year old 680 that hasn’t peeled. I often use it for high heat cooking as well.
> 
> Odd they would only send you a can of paint. Is the finished not covered by the warranty?


Yes they sent me a can of primer and a can of paint, if this was a rare occurrence, I wouldn't be mad. After googling rec tec 680 rt paint peeling, this is a problem there not addressing, I want my money back waiting on there reply. They acted like this never happens, look it up online. Never had a grease fire flare up. Steve


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 19, 2018)

Inscho, if your going to repaint your grill. Then I would look into a high temp engine paint and primer. Instead of Rustoleum. 

Chris


----------



## ross77 (Jun 19, 2018)

From the owners manual:

Limited warranty does not apply to paint, grill cover, or damage caused from corrosion.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 19, 2018)

ross77 said:


> From the owners manual:
> 
> Limited warranty does not apply to paint, grill cover, or damage caused from corrosion.



After 4 months it shouldn't be corroded. Unless your smoking on a raft in the ocean during a hurricane. I'd be a bitch'in at their customer service if I were in your shoes. 

Chris


----------



## Inscho (Jun 19, 2018)

ross77 said:


> From the owners manual:
> 
> Limited warranty does not apply to paint, grill cover, or damage caused from corrosion.


2.5 months old


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jun 19, 2018)

The paint on the bottom of my OKJ Highland firebox peeled off during my first cook after the seasoning. The recommended method for seasoning is to put a thin layer of oil on the inside and outside of the smoker before the first fire. The oil apparently helps the paint bond to the metal. In my case, I failed to get enough oil on the surface where that paint peeled. I don't have a pellet grill but do they recommend a first burn seasoning with them? Is that maybe done at the factory? If so, perhaps they had a run that did not get the treatment and burn session. I would be upset as well if that had happened after I spent $1000 on that unit. 

George


----------



## ross77 (Jun 19, 2018)

They tell you to do a 1 hour burn in. Not with oil though. 

The 680 is powder coated. It’s always possible it wasn’t applied properly at the factory.


----------



## Inscho (Jun 19, 2018)

ross77 said:


> They tell you to do a 1 hour burn in. Not with oil though.
> 
> The 680 is powder coated. It’s always possible it wasn’t applied properly at the factory.





ross77 said:


> They tell you to do a 1 hour burn in. Not with oil though.
> 
> The 680 is powder coated. It’s always possible it wasn’t applied properly at the factory.


Your absolutely right, sent the pictures to the same company who powder coated my Harley pipe heat shields, they said it wasnt prepped correctly. I live in colorado, we don't have much corrosion. Rec tec knew they had a bad product.


----------



## CJDrums (Jun 19, 2018)

What if the green fell off the money you gave them???


----------



## Inscho (Jun 19, 2018)

Just got a call from Rec Tec, there gonna take care of my powder coat problem. Steve


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jun 19, 2018)

Inscho said:


> Your absolutely right, sent the pictures to the same company who powder coated my Harley pipe heat shields, they said it wasnt prepped correctly. I live in colorado, we don't have much corrosion. Rec tec knew they had a bad product.


That's really uncool. With a powder coat you should be fine and the fact that they sent paint to put "over" powder coating. WTF is up with that? I'd be pissed.

George


----------



## gr8day (Jun 19, 2018)

Rec Tec started porcelain coating their lids because they were having major paint issues and started using SS for the bodies of their newest generation of grills for the same reason. Their profit margins have probably been reduced, but so are the complaints, Rec Tec would like you to believe they are on par with a Memphis, MAK and a few other made in the USA PG's and they're not even close. Of course those American made PG's cost more and seem like you're getting less for your bang for the buck when in the long run you're actually getting more.


----------



## ross77 (Jun 19, 2018)

All those American made pellet pit companies started out as metal fabricators first and started making pits as a side business. 

Pretty tough to start up a company that only manufactures pellet pits in the US. Lots of startup capital required. 

I don’t think RecTec is quite up to par with the American made brands you mentioned but their new models are close. The all stainless Bull at $1,200 is a really good deal.  And it’s the same price as the 680 it replaced. 

For every person with complaints there are many more without that you’ll never hear about.


----------



## Ishi (Jun 19, 2018)

Inscho said:


> Just got a call from Rec Tec, there gonna take care of my powder coat problem. Steve


That’s good to hear as I’ve had my RecTec Stampede for just two weeks. So far so good but my issue with is how unstable the grill is:confused: I haven’t call them yet to see what the fix is.


----------



## ross77 (Jun 19, 2018)

The legs are unstable?  Usually the bottom shelf stabilizes it.


----------



## Ishi (Jun 19, 2018)

The shelf is secure and all the  bolts are tight and grill still wobbles easily. I know it sound weird but compared to my old GMG the RecTec moves around when opening the lid.


----------



## TRIUMPH T 120 (Feb 1, 2020)

richardpharvey said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> I have a 4 month old RT 680 and love it, using it for both low and slow as well as some high temp stuff.  I recently noticed that on the left side of the barrel right above the side shelf I have a paint bubble about the size of a small orange.  That bubble has now turned into a peeling paint mess.  My question to you all is, has anyone else experienced this.  I called Rec Tec and despite the fact that they have an awesome reputation for support all they offered was to send me a can of high temp spray paint and a link to a youtube video explaining how to fit it.  I'm not totally comfortable with the procedure (I'm not a painter for a reason) and I'm kinda surprised that after only 4 months of use they are not willing to do more than send me paint.  If I had peeling paint on my 4 month old car I would expect the dealer to make it right not to give me a rattle can and say have at it.  Thoughts anyone....?


----------

